# المهندس الصناعي في شركات الاتصالات



## Eng.sunya (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ما هو مجال عمل المهندس الصناعي في شركات الاتصالات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا​


----------



## ENG-COOL (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا أيضا مهندس صناعي و اشتغل بشركة إتصالات و عملي هو مدخل بيانات و أريد أن أعرف ماهي مجالات المهندس الصناعي في شركات الأتصالات


----------



## Lucent (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس .. و مدخل بيانات !
ما أدري ألا تلاحظ أن حقك كمهندس مجحوف !


----------



## aitsaid_10 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

i think if you have some technical and financial background i think you can work there as a project manager for some telecom or technic installation, then you can work as an outsourcing manager. just you need to understand the telecom world


----------

